# Hot wings in Syracuse NY



## 1894 (Aug 11, 2008)

This coming weekend at the inner harbor : Bikes and BTUs 

http://hotchickwing.com/


----------



## dingle (Aug 11, 2008)

1894, if ya get there, try the wings from Blue BBQ. They are smoked and really good!


----------

